# RELAX! Logically, we are all FINE



## AlexDP'd (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey everyone-
Let me first preface this with the fact that I know everybody is different, with different causes and irritants of this DP stuff. However, I will say one thing- and tell me what you think- There's no denying that DP can be helped by supplements, a better diet, meds, etc., etc.... but really, all it boils down to is eliminating your fear of this shit. Even if you say "I don't fear it anymore, but I still have it and it sucks, on and on..." all you're really doing is still feeding it. The root is anxiety... plain and simple. Now, I understand that anxiety is very real and for many can be nearly impossible to control... but think of it this way... when is DP at its worst?- when you place yourself in situations that cause stress. Otherwise, nobody would get any relief from it when you're just sitting at home watching TV or something. If it were something more serious, it would not be effected in such a drastic way! Also, the fact that everyone is on this site talking about it shows that we're all very cognizant of it and aware that what we feel is not normal. Yes, it's frustrating, but PLEASE... do yourself a favor- get off this site right now and don't look back. What does it get you?! You KNOW what the problem is, that others suffer from it, its effects, and how to potentially solve it.... there is nothing else to gain! Stop worrying about it, or even thinking about it. The fact that you're even on here discussing it, providing opinions, giving insight, etc. PROVES that you are still you- so start enjoying your lives! DP is simply a repetitive process of negative thoughts... and thoughts never hurt anybody. Trust me, I know it sucks... but please, see it for what it IS... not what you manifest it to be in your mind. All you have to do is say "f_ck it... this is stupid, i'm not going to waste my time anymore... there's nothing seriously wrong with me.... in fact, I'm blessed compared to the millions and millions of other people in the world suffering from worse ailments." LET IT GO! This is in no way belittling anyone, or telling them that their symptoms are not real or severe... trust me, I know they really suck, and its comforting to see that you're not alone- BUT! now, you know that.... so stop feeding it by reading/writing all this stuff about it!!


----------



## Muutosjahdissa (Nov 9, 2007)

Good point. I just wish that people who manage to get their minds clear would keep coming back to share their stories, they always give hope to us all.

It's funny how I think that I'm not giving dp power anymore but still find myself thinking about it way too much. It really does take some time to re-adjust the mind. But it is VERY MUCH possible, I know it already.


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

I totally agree mate!

Best regards.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

I think my anxiety is mild at worst. I'm a little anxious sometimes. I have some phobia of conflict with people I don't really know, and shame hits me really hard. It makes more sense to me that I just over-analyze everything; that I think too much.

Good post


----------

